# 2 car questions



## fearsomedan (Nov 19, 2017)

I have 2 cars. One for Uber X and lyft and an old truck I use just for deliveries with Uber Eats. Is there a spot in the 1099 to add a second vehicle for mileage or itemized deductions. Will I even be able to use the standard mileage deduction on the old truck.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

fearsomedan said:


> I have 2 cars. One for Uber X and lyft and an old truck I use just for deliveries with Uber Eats. Is there a spot in the 1099 to add a second vehicle for mileage or itemized deductions. Will I even be able to use the standard mileage deduction on the old truck.


Not on the 1099 but on your schedule c at tax time you can include both vehicles. You can use the standard mileage deduction for both vehicles (if you haven't used actual expenses in the past) but you'll need 2 separate mileage logs, one for each vehicle.


----------



## fearsomedan (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks


----------

